

How we got to $1,000 in recurring revenue - StylifyYourBlog
http://blog.idonethis.com/how-we-got-to-1-000-in-recurring-revenue/http://blog.idonethis.com/how-we-got-to-1-000-in-recurring-revenue/

======
mtmail
working URL: [http://blog.idonethis.com/how-we-got-to-1-000-in-
recurring-r...](http://blog.idonethis.com/how-we-got-to-1-000-in-recurring-
revenue/)

"By that point, iDoneThis for personal, self-tracking use had grown to some
40,000 members"

Step 1: get 40,000 free members. Step 2: get 333 (0.8%) to sign-up at
$3/person/month.

